# Special sql "old school" show and competition



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/events/16183...ll"}&aref=3&ref=m_notif&notif_t=story_reshare


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

MECA 3x

The Chill Car Audio Show

February 26 - 28 2016

1229 E. 85th Street N
Valley Center, KS 
Hosted by: Kansas Pavilions

Event Contact: Mike Wirths
Event Director: Steve Stern 615-476-7428
Event Email: [email protected]
Other Event Link: https://www.facebook.com/events/1618335145099847/
Comments: Cliniques each day. 1 contest over 3 days. I set of awards presented on Sunday. More details TBA


----------

